# Daisy and Chloe's Mom - Daisy is Gone



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, lighting a candle for her Daisy and her mom. 

Godspeed sweet Daisy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending my love and prayers to her and her family.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Daisy was a sweet and beautiful girl. She will be missed.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Will light a candle in her sweet memory -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Candle lit for Daisy's Mom... I'm so very sorry to hear this. Thank you for taking the time to post and let folks know.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for lighting a candle for my sweet Daisy. She will be missed tremendously. I really appreciate all the kind words and prayers we have received during this heartbreaking time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

lighting a candle for sweet Daisy to light her way across the Bridge.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I will light a candle for precious Daisy, I'm so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I am so very sorry about Daisy. My Smooch and Snobear will keep her company!
We lost our Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry....Lit a candle for Daisy....


----------

